

Why I joined IndexTank - zohaibr
http://blog.indextank.com/855/why-i-joined-indextank/

======
griscuevas
Great post!

Edit: I also joined IndexTank recently. I forgot the password to my old HN
account so I had to create a new one

~~~
n1cked
Account created 14 minutes ago, comment written 14 minutes ago.

